
Teach Yourself Programming in Ten Years - shawndumas
http://norvig.com/21-days.html#
======
gnosis
This has been posted to HN at least 3 times before:

<http://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=191235>

<http://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=43243>

<http://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=1833965>

